# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  مشكل الصوت  i8500

## housgsm

ارجو المساعدة في i5800 samsung لا يعطي الصوت

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

*مغلق لعدم المتابعة  
04-13-2012, 12:22 pm 			 			*

----------

